# Wielu probowalo, a tylko ty nauczyles mnie milości.



## hash

Hi, dzis jest dzien matki wiec zostalam z mamusia. 

Egzamin pierwszy w poniedzialek  poniewaz papeiez przyjechal do polski i

mamy dzien wolny.

Wczoraj  .................broken txt after that

Many thanks


----------



## Stanislav Zamyatin

It basically said.... Hi today is mothers day.... My first exam is on monday... "Papeiez" is probably dad but it could be some crazy polish name ... Anyway either way they arrived in Poland and both of them have a free day. Yesterday...... broken txt...


----------



## hash

Fantastic. Thank you for the quick responce


----------



## Jana337

Papeiez is misspelled; correct is papiez - the Pope.  He is visiting Poland, and pupils/students have a holiday.
Stanislav also did not translate "wiec zostalam z mamusia" - I am staying with my mum.

You should wait for natives. 

***

Please do not use chatspeak (msg, plz, some1) - our rules require that you use standard language. Moreover, thread titles have to be as informative as possible. 

Jana


----------



## hash

Oh sorry jana, I understand....


----------



## hash

Hi i got the rest of the message if you can translate it for me please

Wczoraj poszlam o wczesnie spac dlatego nie odebralam telefnu.

Wojtek przyjechal do nas. Choruje troche i nie mam na slaba jestem.

W przyszlym tygodniu ide do kliniki na badania poniewaz moj lekaz nie moze mi pomoc.

Teraz jestem na cmentarzu i rozmawiam z babcia.

Wielu probowalo, a tylko ty nauczyles mnie milosci.


----------



## Seana

Hi Hasch, 

If you don't mind I will start from the beginning 

Hi, today is Mother's Day, so I am staying with my mum.
My first exam is on monday because the Pope just come to Poland, and today students have a day off.
Yesterday I went to bed early therefore I couldn't answer the telephone. 
Wojtek has arrived to us.
Choruje troche i nie mam na slaba jestem * 
I am ill and I feel weak. Next week I am going to the clinic for examinations because my doctor cannot help me . 
Now I am on the graveyard and I am talking around with my grandma.
Many (boys I guess) tried but only you have taught me to love ( or a love). 


* This sentence is little misspelled and I must gueess its literal meaning.

Greetings 
Seana


----------



## Thomas1

Here're some of my recommedations for Seana's translation:



			
				Seana said:
			
		

> Hi Hasch,
> 
> If you don't mind I will start from the beginning
> 
> Hi, today is Mother's Day/today we have Mother's Day, so I'm staying have stayed with my mumy.
> My first exam is on Monday because the Pope came/has come to Poland, and today stdents/we have a day off.
> Yesterday I went to bed early (and) that's why I didn't answer the telephone.
> Wojtek has arrived to us.
> Choruje troche i nie mam na slaba jestem *
> how about:
> I'm ill a little and feel too weak (literary I don't have strength) for...
> I am ill and I feel weak. Next week I am going to the clinic for examinations because my doctor cannot help me .
> Now I am on the graveyard and I am talking with my grandma.
> Many (boys I guess) tried but only you have taught me to love ( or a love)/ you are the only one who taught me (how) to love.
> 
> 
> * This sentence is little misspelled and I must gueess its literal meaning.


----------

